# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  Radio Transat & Radio St Barth on iPhone

## KevinS

There's a free iPhone app called FStream that allows you to play radio stations that are streamed on the Internet on an iTouch or iPhone via wi-fi, or on an iPhone over your mobile carrier.


You can find the application at  FStream at iTunes.Apple.com 



Here are a few screen shots of how to configure the two stations in FStream:

 

Radio Transat configuration

 

Radio St Barth configuration - The full URL is http://str81.streamakaci.com:9420

 


The encoding, for these stations, doesn't seem to make a lot of difference.

----------


## JEK

Cool! Getting it now!

----------


## KevinS

More SBH Radio URLs:

Tropik FM
http://beta.virtuallifestream.com:10736/listen.pls

Sun FM
http://rs3.radiostreamer.com:8000

----------


## BBT

Thanks Got it and have no trouble with Transat but can't get RSBH to Play any ideas

----------


## BBT

Nevermind did not read the fine print about after com:9420

----------


## Petri

Yet another example where multitasking for 3rd party applications would make sense..

----------


## andynap

Thanks Kev- neat

----------


## KevinS

More than one person has tripped over the URL for Radio St Barth.  The complete URLs must be used.

Radio St Barth:
http://str81.streamakaci.com:9420

Radio Transat:
http://81.248.11.146:8000/

Tropik FM
http://beta.virtuallifestream.com:10736/listen.pls

Sun FM
http://rs3.radiostreamer.com:8000

----------


## KevinS

I should note that any of the four audiostreams listed above can also be opened in iTunes.  Click on Advanced, then click on Open Audio Stream, and then paste one of the above URLs into the box.  Overall, between the PC and the iPhone, I've had a very "Radio Transat" day.

----------


## Voosh

Slightly off base, but... Why is Winamp going into "buffering tail-chasing" these days with Transat? I used to get clear hearing. Now it burps all the time. (Winamp seems rather shifty since the AOL kiss-of-death.)  

And yes, I have the latest version of Winamp, downloaded this morning, and it hiccups. Should I look for new software so I can hear stuff on our desktops here? Suggestions?

----------

